# Help plz LOTR BME2



## The One Gamer (Jun 18, 2008)

I recently tried to install battle for middle earth 2 and when the install reached 100% I got a message that said
"A problem occured when trying to transfer the file 'D:\lang\EnglishAudio.big' from the media."

It asks me if I want to retry to copy the file, or cancel the installation.
I click Retry and the message keeps showing up.

Has anyone else had this problem, and does anyone know possible solutions to the problem. Thank you and good day!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

Open the CD in Windows Explorer and do a seach for 'englishaudio.big'. If it's not there, return the CD to the shop for a replacement.


----------



## The One Gamer (Jun 18, 2008)

Can I simply copy and paste the file from the CD to the harddrive?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If you know which folder to copy the file into, and if you're sure the installer doesn't need to extract or expand files from within the *.big file. I think the installation process would still look for the file on the CD and give you the same error though.

Did you find it on the CD in the correct folder, D:\lang?

Is in an original retail CD or a backup copy?


----------



## The One Gamer (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes in D:\lang

Original retail CD


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try it and let us know how it goes.


----------



## The One Gamer (Jun 18, 2008)

I just tried and it didn't work.

Might cleaning the CD help?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

It wouldn't do any harm, but if you can see the file in Windows Explorer and it's in D:\lang then I doubt if cleaning the CD would make much difference. 

The same problem is discussed in *this forum thread*. They don't have a solution, except to return the disc for a replacement.


----------



## The One Gamer (Jun 18, 2008)

Ok.

Thank you for all your help.

Have a good day.


----------

